# Open Suse 10.3 - Mobiles Breitband - Österreich



## mein_name (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hab vor in den nächsten Tagen, mir ein Mobiles Breitband Paket von DREI oder A1 zuzulegen! 
Jedoch frag ich mich wie die Unterstützung des Modems unter Open Suse 10.3 ist?
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## mein_name (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir jetzt das 15GB-Paket von Drei zugelegt!

Da ist aber leider kein Huawei sondern ein Qualcomm Modem dabei!
Nur die Theorie ist ja die gleiche - wenn man es einsteckt, kennt Opensuse es nur als Cd-Brenner!

Also auf ins Netz und auf die Suche! folgendes habe ich gefunden und ausprobiert! Macht er aber leider nicht:


```
0) Huawai E220 <Modem> abziehen, falls es dransteckt
1) SUSE Linux 10.1 starten (runlevel egal, 5 wär praktisch)

2) Modem anstecken
3) das sich öffnende Fenster schließen
4) Arbeitsplatz öffnen
5) Rechtsklick auf das neue Cd-Rom-Drive
6) "Auswerfen"

7) Konsole öffnen
8) code: su (anders geht es nicht)
9) code: rmmod usb-storage
10) code: rmmod usbserial
11) code: lsusb
12) da muss nun irgendwo ein USB-Device stehen mit daten wie 12d1:1003 oder 12d1:1001
13) code: modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003 (oder den werten die bei euch dastanden)

14) <Modem> abziehen
15) ca 20 Sekunden warten (!)
16) <Modem> dranstecken

17) Es sollte diesmal kein CD-Drive erkannt werden, sondern ein (oder mehrere) /dev/tyyUSB-Geräte
```

Ich weiß, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr weit entfernt von der Lösung - hat wer noch einen Tipp für mich

Danke


----------

